

IDF soldier brags about killing 13 children - heytessa
https://facebook.com/mzeyara/photos/a.141664095952620.28025.118863654899331/627127677406257/?type=1

======
mburshteyn1
I dont believe this to be true. The IDF STRONGLY discourages social media
posts about anything military related. Posting something like this I imagine
would land you in military jail for some time.

------
redforest
Didn't the same thing happen with the Nazis? Viewing Jews as sub-human, and
bragging about how many they killed?

It is interesting to see how history repeats its self.

------
goebbles
Lol in denial much, you're brave idf kkkunt has been sentenced to 30 days in
jail

------
wgillett
This is offensive anti-Israel propaganda that has no relevance to Hacker News

------
Current12
Any reason to believe that this is actually true?

~~~
boards2x
So far the Palestinian propaganda has been quite lame. Wonder why they can't
manage to be more sophisticated and less obvious. I'm sure the talent is
there. Somewhere? So far the Israeli left is much more thorough and fact-
checked in criticizing their own government then anything I've seen so far.
It's as if there no pro-Palestinian that are capable of doing this on their
own.

